# Topics > Fun and humor >  Applause Machine, Simone Giertz, Stockholm, Sweden

## Airicist

Author - Simone Giertz

----------


## Airicist

Applause Machine VLOG

Published on Feb 23, 2016




> I made an applause machine because clapping your own hands is tiresome and a cruel practice. Built using an Arduino UNO and a DC motor and a laser cut box. Popular Science article:
> 
> "You need to build an applause machine"
> Inventor Simone Giertz explains why
> 
> by Simone Giertz
> March 9, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Applause Machine FAIL

Published on Feb 23, 2016




> I built an applause machine. Then it broke and I'm back to clapping my own fricking hands.

----------


## Airicist

Clapping your hands can kill you, Applause Machine TV Shop Commercial

Published on Mar 2, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Tested Live Show 2017: Simone's new Applause Machine!

Published on Dec 12, 2017




> In October, we held our fourth annual live stage show in San Francisco's beautiful Castro Theater. Members of the Tested family and several of our friends in the maker community presented their projects and talked about their processes. The first presenter was our very own Simone Giertz, who unveiled her latest robot at the show!

----------

